# When can I rob the hive?



## happ (Jun 2, 2014)

My nuc was put in April 30. The girls have been very active, especially since everything is blooming like crazy! I have been told that I could rob the hive this August, and someone else told me not until next year. I don't want to starve my bees, but I'd really like to get a quart or so of honey for me too! When would be the best time? Of course I would supplement them with sugarwater while they rebuild their reserves.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Do you have honey supers on? is the comb in the super drawn out? 

 Al


----------



## happ (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes, the honey supers are on. I'm not sure what you mean by the comb being drawn out?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Drawn comb is where the bees store the honey. Since you have the honey super on look to see if the comb has been drawn out. You can take some honey when a frame is full of honey and about 80% capped.

 Al


----------

